# Ford 6.0



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

A freind just bought a sweet 06 F550 with a 6.0 in it, truck has 32000 miles on it. Now he's hearing all kinds of stories about problems with these engines so I thought I'd ask if anyone has experience with them like doing the delete or whatever and how they held up over time actually being used for a work truck. Thanks


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I've heard to do the EGR delete, change the head bolts to studs, and be a stickler about oil changes and then you have a good engine for the long haul. And don't put those stupid chips in that make crazy horsepower. A mild chip would be beneficial over the factory computer, though. More power and better mileage is always a good thing.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I've read that the egr stuff seems to cause most of the problems. The truck seems to have pretty good power now so I'm thinking the delete would just make it better.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Start putting money away to fix it. Those later ones were better but I've only seen a handful of folks that escaped the curse of the 6.0.

Edit deletes and bullet proofing, some claim work but most of them have 4 or 5 dead 6.0 trucks in their yard for their one "fixed" 6.0.

On flip side I did see a 300,000 mile 6.0 for sale locally. A rare beast.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

That's not very encouraging, he's thinking about doing the delete, so maybe if he does that it will go for a while.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have (3) 6.4L Fords. a 250 (my sons), a 350 (snowplow, haul) and a 550 (haul hay, fuel, tools). I bought all 3 trucks used. In terms of purchase prices, I have about 3/4 of the cost of ONE new truck in the 3 used trucks.

The 6.4L was a short term fix for the 6L. Reliability-wise, they are slightly better, but the DPF complicates things and reduces reliability. The EGR is much more robust in the 6.4L. The heads hold better. They have more HP/TQ and they are a lot more responsive with the 2 sequential turbos. The DPF kills the fuel economy. 12MPG around town is honest. Maybe 17-18 on long highway trips.

I have a friend that works on them when I dont have time to fix. Hes a certified Ford diesel tech and knows the weak spots.

The 250 presently needs an oil cooler ($900) at 115,000 miles. The previous owner replaced the DPF (~$2,000)

The 550 needs a turbo oil return line seal (involves removal of turbo- $800) at 151,000 miles. Also the DPF is shot ($2,000 to replace). But the truck still runs fine and works every day.

The 350 just had its rocker arms replaced ($2500) at 172,000 miles

The funny thing is, I really like the trucks. I think they look great and they run excellent and do what you want them to do when they're fixed. They are fast stock and they will pull anything you put behind them. The cabs are roomy inside and they feel very heavy duty. I like the layout of the cab and the features.

All 3 trucks are paid off and have no significant rust issues.

I think through other options and even though it seems like I have $5,000 in repairs average on these 3 trucks per year, a new truck payment for ONE new truck is $1,000 per month.

My repairs average $420/month for 3 used trucks.

I always seem to end up in the same place-keep them.

I'd like to delete them and run tow tunes in them, but that's a lot of money, too. Might delete the 550 this winter if $ becomes available.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

With a whole fleet of them it's good to be friends with a Ford mechanic. I don't mind fixing stuff, just don't like it when it's way over my head and have to get someone else to do it.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I have (3) 6.4L Fords. a 250 (my sons), a 350 (snowplow, haul) and a 550 (haul hay, fuel, tools). I bought all 3 trucks used. In terms of purchase prices, I have about 3/4 of the cost of ONE new truck in the 3 used trucks.
> 
> The 6.4L was a short term fix for the 6L. Reliability-wise, they are slightly better, but the DPF complicates things and reduces reliability. The EGR is much more robust in the 6.4L. The heads hold better. They have more HP/TQ and they are a lot more responsive with the 2 sequential turbos. The DPF kills the fuel economy. 12MPG around town is honest. Maybe 17-18 on long highway trips.
> I have a friend that works on them when I dont have time to fix. Hes a certified Ford diesel tech and knows the weak spots.
> ...


I can't imagine averaging $420 month in repairs on a truck. We run 2 semis hauling grain 12 months of the year and don't come close to that, and semis aren't cheap to run.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

stack em up said:


> I can't imagine averaging $420 month in repairs on a truck. We run 2 semis hauling grain 12 months of the year and don't come close to that, and semis aren't cheap to run.


From my previous post:



> even though it seems like I have $5,000 in repairs average on these 3 trucks per year, a new truck payment for ONE new truck is $1,000 per month.
> My repairs average $420/month for 3 used trucks. ]


3 trucks, not 1 truck.

So $140/truck per month average. Lol


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> From my previous post:
> 3 trucks, not 1 truck.
> So $140/truck per month average. Lol


Yes, I understand completely. And that is still a lot. I'll go back and look for 2017 and 2018, but I'm sure we are WAAAYYYY under that for 2 semis over the course of a year. All I'm saying is you might be better off with a single axle semi than the pickups.

We have it figured down to the pennies per mile so we know how farm we can haul to pick up better basis and still come out money ahead without burning it up in repairs.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We are at $.38 per mile on ~15,000 miles on 2 trucks.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

stack em up said:


> Yes, I understand completely. And that is still a lot. I'll go back and look for 2017 and 2018, but I'm sure we are WAAAYYYY under that for 2 semis over the course of a year. All I'm saying is you might be better off with a single axle semi than the pickups.
> 
> We have it figured down to the pennies per mile so we know how farm we can haul to pick up better basis and still come out money ahead without burning it up in repairs.


Well stacky you conveniently left out a few things

1. 2 of the trucks are used for snow plowing. On which I average about $25,000/yr. So that puts me up about $20,000 in the black

2. I can use both trucks for personal use when needed. I do not have a "car". Depending on what kind of investment of personal funds are typically used for a personal car for purchase, maintain and insure is anyone's guess, but I bet that's worth another $3,000/yr on a typical $20,000 car.
If I had a "4x2 road tractor", I would need a car. What am I going to do, take my daughter to college, or go to church in a road tractor? Lol That's an added expense you left out.
3. Your mechanical ability is greater than mine. So when you look at my maintenance costs, you think they're high because you do all your own wrenching. I only do what I can. I can't do rocker arms or a high pressure fuel pump, so my maintenance bills are naturally higher because you do your own labor. 
Add that all up and my trucks actually make me a crap ton of money. All 3 titles are in the safe.

$5,000/yr in maintenance for 3 paid-off 12 year old trucks is one of the smaller expenses I have and it's completely offset by the snow plowing money and zero need for a car.

Have a good one!!


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

To me, a vehicle's upkeep/repairs are not a dollar figure, but rather a percentage of the gross income associated to the specific vehicle. Both Stack and JD could very well be saying the same thing but through different eyes&#8230; like if I were to think SWMNHAY's fertilizer bill or fuel bill was outlandish. my fuel for the year may not run him a day.

JD claims to pay an average of @$470 per month for truck maint. while Stack thinks that is too much 'cuz he is "WAAAYYYY under that" for the year on two semis. Stack says he only pays $.38 per mile for 15000 miles. (math time here)
15000 x $.38 = $5700 (year)
$5700 / 12 (months) = $475 per month
Stack pays @$475 and JD pays @$400
If they are making reasonable money with their outfits and they fit their needs, sounds like it must be what is best for both.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

But is that $.38 repair cost per mile?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok, how I worded my previous posts was moderately incorrect. Yes, we are at $.38 per mile on the trucks. Where I was incorrect was the trailer repairs was also added into that. I had forgotten Finpack groups those together. 2 grain trailers and 1 van body water trailer.

And yes, I do all of the service work on our trucks, but my labor cost is figured into that. If you think I'm going to do anything for free you got another think coming, lol

And to Duane, I never said sell your trucks. What I was saying is you may be money ahead with 1 semi and your plow pickups with the little bit of hauling you do, truck shouldn't wear out very fast.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

One thing we know, we each have our preference and what works best for us. One thing we know is we must keep learning. I know I benefit by reading of each ones experiences and this discussion is such. In reading you men's experience both benefit me, maybe not today but each presented benefits worth knowing. Also know what works for most, seldom works best for all. Tractor dealerships prove that. lol

On the discussing driving truck to Church, that is not a bad idea. I wonder if we were to take a day for tractors, trucks and such to be driven to Church and make an event where the young people could learn about each, talk with the owner who operates it. Learn about opportunities in work. It might be a great way to help keep our young people away from gangs and drugs. Oh, not limiting the thoughts to that equipment or industries.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

That 550 sounds good, and hope the price was right. I have learned how to drive and fix a 6.0, after some money thrown at them! For sure do the delete, solves a lot of grief.

Only run Ford oil and fuel filters, as the after market ones are a different micron and I have had 2 after market oil filters come apart.

Now, just because it is a diesel, doesn't mean it needs 15w 40 oil! With the tight tolerances in this engine, I highly recommend 10w 30 diesel oil. They start easier and get better mileage. Drain the oil hot, and overnight at least. I drive dirt and gravel, change the filter around 4 thousand miles, oil and filter around 8. Since I started that my oil stays clean a long time. They don't like much idle time. Let them warm up some and start driving, otherwise the variable vanes in the turbo will get sticky and not move.

It is ok for everyone to be scared of these pickups, then I can buy them cheaper!


----------



## 1972RedNeck (Dec 30, 2018)

My 6.0 just rolled 340K. Never had anything done to it except EGR delete and FICM relay. Number 4 injector is getting tired and will miss when cold if I don't run lots of diesel additive. Going to hit 10K hours in about another 50 hours.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

Gee 340, that's pretty good. I'll have to tell him about that, should make him feel good or at least give him hope. He'll never put on those kind of miles though, just hoping to have something without tons of issues. He is going to do the egr delete so hopefully it will go a while.


----------

